# Bargain deals



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

After consantly watching the end of season sales thread, thought maybe we could use this thread to update on smokin deals online and/or in stores. Like most of you, I'm a bargain shopper and love finding good deals so this thread could be helpful if it takes off. 

So please, post anything that an avid outdoorsman and archer could possibly be interested in buying and saving some money! 

Last deal I seen has already been posted about the scentblocker pants on ebay for $20


----------



## bramk (Dec 23, 2009)

New stealth cam p12 is selling from same guy for 39 tyd. No clue how it is but super cheap compared to other stores.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's a great deal on the 11.5lb Millennium M100u. 150.00 + free shipping. The stand in the picture is a regular 14lb m100 but the title and description show the 11.5lb m100u. I have one and it's my favorite stand by far.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Millennium-...671?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c8608d877


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

slfmade said:


> Here's a great deal on the 11.5lb Millennium M100u. 150.00 + free shipping. The stand in the picture is a regular 14lb m100 but the title and description show the 11.5lb m100u. I have one and it's my favorite stand by far.


A link would help


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's another lightweight stand (10lbs) for 70 bucks free shipping. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bone-Collec...255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5afe6d14cf - I bought a few - they were much nicer than I expected. Walmart sells thems for 130.00


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

tanna114 said:


> A link would help


fixed


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

I got my scent locker jacket and pants yesterday real thin material but for 20 bucks I woulda bought them even without the late of scent locker.. The big pockets and overall design is great


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's a crazy good deal. NIB Bear Method Shadow (340 IBO) - 420.00 Free Shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bear-Method...196?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4868cc8904


----------



## unicornslayer (Aug 28, 2009)

Hopefully someone will post up some good deals on an rpm 360 I need an excuse to buy one.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

unicornslayer said:


> Hopefully someone will post up some good deals on an rpm 360 I need an excuse to buy one.


Best you're gonna find is in the classifieds here.


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

Can't beat this deal: https://www.thorlo.com/free-sock-offer/page_home


----------



## unicornslayer (Aug 28, 2009)

[hQUOTE=slfmade;1070447036]Best you're gonna find is in the classifieds here.[/QUOTE]
Oh I've been watching.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Does anybody know how to find the seller of the Scent Blocker pants/shirt on ebay for real cheap? tried to find it to see what else he/she had but was not able to do so.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## naterIN (Oct 17, 2011)

bramk said:


> New stealth cam p12 is selling from same guy for 39 tyd. No clue how it is but super cheap compared to other stores.


Anyone have this camera?


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

JFerg3 said:


> Does anybody know how to find the seller of the Scent Blocker pants/shirt on ebay for real cheap? tried to find it to see what else he/she had but was not able to do so.


Seller is a1bargains


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

JFerg3 said:


> How do I search for a seller?


Im not sure...you could search for scent blocker recon and click on one of the 19.99 items from them then click on the seller then click to go to their store or see their other items


----------



## KY HELIM (Oct 16, 2012)

Type seller:a1bargains and it will pull them up


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies and info on some good deals. Only problem with a thread like this is that it can hurt a persons wallet haha. Post up what ya find!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

His price is now up to 199.99 with free shipping. Most likely because someone bought 6 of them at one time.


slfmade said:


> Here's a great deal on the 11.5lb Millennium M100u. 150.00 + free shipping. The stand in the picture is a regular 14lb m100 but the title and description show the 11.5lb m100u. I have one and it's my favorite stand by far.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Millennium-...671?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c8608d877


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just bought a nice pair of Thorlo's for hiking/hunting elk in the fall. $4.90 for covering the shipping cost is a good deal for great socks. Thanks for the heads up on this one.


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

timmymac24 said:


> Just bought a nice pair of Thorlo's for hiking/hunting elk in the fall. $4.90 for covering the shipping cost is a good deal for great socks. Thanks for the heads up on this one.


Great product


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Sierra Trading post has a 45% off deal today only - Code ZSM9870C Plus it's .99c shipping if over 75.00

Here's an awesome deal on the primos "harry" decoy (82.47 after discount). I bought this a week ago or so when they had the 40% off sale. It looks pretty dang good.
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/pr...~7525r/?filterString=s~primos/&colorFamily=99


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

a1bargains on ebay has the best deals on hunting equipment and gear than everyone else on ebay


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

i got a bunch of cheap realtree camo on walmart.com the other day. vest for 12 bucks, hoodie for 17, fleece zip up for 12. i dont wear heavy layers often so cheap works for me


----------



## jdhunter11 (Jan 25, 2012)

JFerg3 said:


> Does anybody know how to find the seller of the Scent Blocker pants/shirt on ebay for real cheap? tried to find it to see what else he/she had but was not able to do so.


This will take you to all his items

http://www.ebay.com/sch/a1bargains/...me=STRK:MEWNX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

NIB Summit Open Shot - 174.74 Free shipping

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Summit-Open...840?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3f37d818


----------



## MyThLoSt (Jan 4, 2014)

Stealth Cam P-12 $40
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STC-P12-Ste...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e7f4e664


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

slfmade said:


> Here's another lightweight stand (10lbs) for 70 bucks free shipping. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bone-Collec...255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5afe6d14cf - I bought a few - they were much nicer than I expected. Walmart sells thems for 130.00


Walmart had these along with the rapid rails for that price at one point.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow A1Bargains is the place to shop...just seen 20 ft section climbing sticks for 20 bucks


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

2012 summit viper new in the box. $227 shipped

http://m.ebay.com/itm/291021763408?nav=SEARCH


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

MyThLoSt said:


> Stealth Cam P-12 $40
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/STC-P12-Ste...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e7f4e664


Yup just bought two lol


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

If any of you ever need any cold weather clothing. Allegheny Surplus is probably the best military surplus store out there. I've bought a ton of new and used stuff from them over the years. Here's a few good deals some of you might be interested in. I'm only listing a few that I've personally bought and know to be good. You should browse the whole store. They also have Molle gear and Mickey Mouse/Bunny Boots. 

Wool Balaclava - $4.10 http://stores.alleghenywholesale.com/balaclava-face-mask-ski-hood-wool-10-c-black-nice/
100% Wool Gloves - $4.10 http://stores.alleghenywholesale.co...cold-weather-excellent-gently-used-condition/
NIP Polartec Fleece Bibs - $3.50 - $7.50 - http://stores.alleghenywholesale.co...black-m-r-medium-regular-new-in-bag-unissued/


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

GoldtipXT said:


> Walmart had these along with the rapid rails for that price at one point.


 My walmart was selling them for $40, I got two


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

DeerSlayer-13 said:


> Wow A1Bargains is the place to shop...just seen 20 ft section climbing sticks for 20 bucks


I've bought 3 sets this winter all still in the box


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

mojodrake said:


> My walmart was selling them for $40, I got two


Yeah. I wish they still had that deal. Now they're selling the stand only for 130 bucks. It's a pretty impressive little stand for the money. If they ever run the special again I'm gonna buy out their entire stock, wait a year, and sell it on ebay. LOL


----------



## jdhunter11 (Jan 25, 2012)

DeerSlayer-13 said:


> Wow A1Bargains is the place to shop...just seen 20 ft section climbing sticks for 20 bucks


Can you send me the link where you found this?


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

jdhunter11 said:


> Can you send me the link where you found this?


Theres a link on the second page to this thread


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

DeerSlayer-13 said:


> Theres a link on the second page to this thread


It would be nice if I was wrong but I think you may have looked at the one for auction and the current bid is 20 bucks not the buy it now price. Not to mention he wants 15bucks for shipping. That' too much when you can get the ameristeps at walmart for 32.00 right now.

A few months back he had the sticks for 20 or 25 bucks free shipping and sold a ton of them but not this time.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

admin said:


> Welcome to ArcheryTalk.com


Ah I may have been wrong about it unless we seen different ones. Hard telling cause I was zippin through seein what all he had. Nonetheless there is some good deals there


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ya. ..no clue why it quoted that. Meant to quote slfmade post


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I got my two Moultrie cameras yesterday that came from A1. I paid $100 for two cameras including shipping. They are a little bigger than my other two Moultries but they do temp and moon phase.


----------



## flatlander8181 (Mar 2, 2009)

Food plot seed on sale www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## bastage (Nov 5, 2013)

In for a pair of the socks.. 

And not just hunting related, but you can sign up for "amazon fashion" newsletter & get a 20% off coupon to be used in there clothing dept.. I used it to save 30 bucks on the Irish Setter Vaprtrek's (so for 120 instead of the normal 150 that most places have them for)

More info on the signup can be found here http://slickdeals.net/f/7026720-ama...s-jewelry-watches-more-coupon-w-email-sign-up


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's a good deal on a cheap deer cart at walmart (30.00) http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Grizzly-Steel-Deer-Cart/28471661


----------



## MyThLoSt (Jan 4, 2014)

Covert MP8 with 8GB SD Card $110 http://www.ebay.com/itm/221471676321?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Covert MP8 Black for $125 http://www.ebay.com/itm/271527821758?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Anyone see any cheap archery ladders stands??


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

MyThLoSt said:


> Covert MP8 with 8GB SD Card $110 http://www.ebay.com/itm/221471676321?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Covert MP8 Black for $125 http://www.ebay.com/itm/271527821758?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Anyone see any cheap archery ladders stands??


What height? And what do you consider cheap?


----------



## MyThLoSt (Jan 4, 2014)

Height doesn't really matter 15-20 Under $100 or around it


----------



## KYHeadhunter02 (Sep 6, 2010)

Big mark down on moultrie cams, idk about the warranty...
http://www.moultriefeeders.com/specials/


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> Big mark down on moultrie cams, idk about the warranty...
> http://www.moultriefeeders.com/specials/


Refurbished M-80 for $59.99. Sounds like a good deal on this camera that seems to get pretty good reviews. I can always use more cams and for this price might just need to pick a few up. Thanks for sharing. Oh crap. It is out of stock. Guess it is true what they say. If it sounds too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

MyThLoSt said:


> Covert MP8 with 8GB SD Card $110 http://www.ebay.com/itm/221471676321?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Covert MP8 Black for $125 http://www.ebay.com/itm/271527821758?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Anyone see any cheap archery ladders stands??


A1bargains on ebay has some deals I seen


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

MyThLoSt said:


> Height doesn't really matter 15-20 Under $100 or around it



That's easy!!!! I've got some things to do but check back later tonight and I'll have some options for you.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I am about to pull the trigger on a ladder stand from a1bargains but want to hear everybody's experience with this seller. Legit?


----------



## PAbigbear (Sep 13, 2007)

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> Big mark down on moultrie cams, idk about the warranty...
> http://www.moultriefeeders.com/specials/


I called a couple weeks ago. There is a 90 day warranty on the refurb cams.


----------



## bastage (Nov 5, 2013)

JFerg3 said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on a ladder stand from a1bargains but want to hear everybody's experience with this seller. Legit?


Yes... Very much so.. & quite helpful as well. I have purchased a couple things from her before & will continue to purchase more.


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

it was A1 bargains I bought the pants and the jacket for 19.95 each with free shipping I was well pleased




JFerg3 said:


> Does anybody know how to find the seller of the Scent Blocker pants/shirt on ebay for real cheap? tried to find it to see what else he/she had but was not able to do so.


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just purchased a 17ft 2 person ladder stand for $99 + $15 from a1bargains.


----------



## Falcon24 (Jan 15, 2013)

Went to Moultries website (link above)

Two D55-IR refurb cameras shipped for $74 and some change.

I picked up a few D55-IR's a while ago at a local store, they have run fairly well over the years. Definitely worth the price tag.


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> Big mark down on moultrie cams, idk about the warranty...
> http://www.moultriefeeders.com/specials/


Thanks for posting


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. I needed a reason to pull the trigger. Ordered two, looking forward to seeing how they do.



Falcon24 said:


> Went to Moultries website (link above)
> 
> Two D55-IR refurb cameras shipped for $74 and some change.
> 
> I picked up a few D55-IR's a while ago at a local store, they have run fairly well over the years. Definitely worth the price tag.


----------



## bucco921 (Jan 2, 2012)

naterIN said:


> Anyone have this camera?











Here is a sample pic. I bought one from A1 in May and it has been in the woods 6 weeks running. Same set of batteries still showing about 80% left. 500-600 pics so far. I'm very pleased with it:smile::


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

anyone else having trouble bringing up A1bargains.. it works fine on my phone but wont show up at all from my normal computer.. keeps popping up random other items.


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

Surprised nobody has posted camofire.com yet. I have got several good deal off there.


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got my millenium stand. It is the new m100U... Was gonna buy some more but they bumped the price to 199


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

Anymore????


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

scottiwad4 said:


> Surprised nobody has posted camofire.com yet. I have got several good deal off there.


Camofire is hit and miss. You ha e to do research on their products, because a lot of times you can find things cheaper elsewhere. I have gotten a couple of good deals from there though


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I just was able to find a Browning Spec Ops for $107.99 on Sportsman's Guide and they have free shipping on all game cameras right now. I also used google and found a $10 off a $100 purchase, so I got it for $97.99 shipped. Not a bad deal


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

tyepsu said:


> I just was able to find a Browning Spec Ops for $107.99 on Sportsman's Guide and they have free shipping on all game cameras right now. I also used google and found a $10 off a $100 purchase, so I got it for $97.99 shipped. Not a bad deal


That's a real good deal for that camera. Here's the 10 off code for anybody else interested. SG2686


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## baddeerhunter (Nov 9, 2011)

Tag


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Bump up


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

really hard to find good deals this time of year...they are few and far between.


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

What happend to a1 bargains went on there to get my buddie a 50 $ trail cam and their 90$ now


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

wvbowhunter. said:


> What happend to a1 bargains went on there to get my buddie a 50 $ trail cam and their 90$ now


I'm assuming since this post he's getting sky rocket sales, I been buying stuff from him over a year but since this post his deals all but disappeared


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

wvbowhunter. said:


> What happend to a1 bargains went on there to get my buddie a 50 $ trail cam and their 90$ now


I think it's one of those deals where he starts off low and once he gets some interest he bumps up the price. I bought a HSS harness off of him for 32 bucks a few months back and it's 56.00 now. I also bought some tree branch holders (4pack) for .99c shipped. They're about 6 bucks now. I don't really think it has anything to do with this thread just the nature of how he does business. My suggestion is to check often and if you see a good deal...jump on it.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's a great deal on the summit rsx eagle for 120.00 shipped and the summit rsx hawk for 110.00 shipped. The Eagle has been discontinued but it's still 60.00 cheaper than what people are selling for on ebay. The hawk is also about 60 less than what most places are asking.

https://store-h51u5.mybigcommerce.com/account.php?action=order_status


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Got my rsx eagle in today. I think I'm gonna like it a lot. Real comfortable and has more adjustability that a lot of other stands. Good deal for 120.00


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## mojodrake (Jul 1, 2012)

bucco921 said:


> View attachment 1982916
> 
> 
> Here is a sample pic. I bought one from A1 in May and it has been in the woods 6 weeks running. Same set of batteries still showing about 80% left. 500-600 pics so far. I'm very pleased with it:smile::


Well I purchased one of those trusty p-12's back on 30 June of this year, and it burned up sometime in the last four days. I went to change cards today and the card was melted a bit with a black liquid running out of the port. The pictures it hadn't taken up to this check had been great but I guess it's not too durable. 

Since the company won't warranty cameras sold on eBay ( it's right in the manual) and the seller only offered a 14 day return policy, I might as well had burned that $40! Lol

I decided to pop open the cover and look inside it. The whole lower circuit board was burnt up. It a total lost. Oh yeah I was using Duracells in it.

My recommendation is don't buy one!!

I already ordered myself a Moultrie 990I to replace that piece of crap!!


----------



## Kyturkey (Dec 20, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Refurb m80's on eBay 2 for 119.99 when I purchased last week..... PS aim them low and hang them low but they seem to take great pictures of trees at least


----------



## Grizzlemethis (May 10, 2014)

wvbowhunter. said:


> What happend to a1 bargains went on there to get my buddie a 50 $ trail cam and their 90$ now


Ive noticed the last few weeks his prices have gone up. I had several things in my cart and removed them. He was great solely because of the great pricing, without that I see no reason to buy his stuff. There still some decent deals on there just nothing amazing. Its a shame.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

scottiwad4 said:


> Surprised nobody has posted camofire.com yet. I have got several good deal off there.


Camofire prices look good until you add their shipping fees into the deal. Too many places offering free shipping to pay what Camofire wants for shipping.


----------



## maskins (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.dvor.com/s/7af9l0 This site is similar to camofire with different deals daily. There isn't much archery, but a lot for firearms. They have camo and some other hunting items also.


----------



## nagamitsu (Jul 18, 2014)

Grizzlemethis said:


> Ive noticed the last few weeks his prices have gone up. I had several things in my cart and removed them. He was great solely because of the great pricing, without that I see no reason to buy his stuff. There still some decent deals on there just nothing amazing. Its a shame.


I managed to get some Victory V3s at 22.95/ for 1/2 dozen from him before the prices went silly. Real shame the bargains have stopped.


----------



## redneckromeo (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been buying from A1 got a long time and always got great deals ... Until now.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

deerwhackmaster said:


> I'm assuming since this post he's getting sky rocket sales, I been buying stuff from him over a year but since this post his deals all but disappeared


A post on this website isn't going to make or break the sales their. They have 1000's of things for sale, hunting just a fraction of them. I personally think he was ready to raise his profit margins.


----------



## Grizzlemethis (May 10, 2014)

BigBrian said:


> A post on this website isn't going to make or break the sales their. They have 1000's of things for sale, hunting just a fraction of them. I personally think he was ready to raise his profit margins.


Could be, if thats the case I hope hes *ready* for people to stop buying as much. I usually check his store everyday or two but its gotten pointless.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Summit Open Shot climbing stand - 166.11 tyd. That's a hell of a deal. I wish I needed one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Summit-Open...964?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c881b2b54


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

tenzing 2220 packs are on amazon for $111. regularly 200

http://www.amazon.com/Tenzing-2220-Day-Pack-Camo/dp/B007TNXYPE


----------



## Mxb401 (Jan 14, 2013)

Love this thread. We need to help each other out more often

I just bought a new viper mini last week from unitedoutdoors seller on ebay. 220$ shipped. 

Funny thing is I almost bought a used one off of c list for 180$. Good thing I looked harder. 

Keep the good deals going.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

wvbowhunter. said:


> What happend to a1 bargains went on there to get my buddie a 50 $ trail cam and their 90$ now


same here. I had a number of things I was gonna buy from him. Not anymore


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

For anyone with a Field and Stream store nearby, they have A LOT of last year's model's on sale 60-70% off. I saw a QAD HDX for $80, stokerized stabs for 50% off, Lone Wolf Assaults for $179, all their scent lock and the like was marked down from outrageous prices like $279 to $75 per piece. Lots of trail cams with deep discounts too.


----------



## Dale_Arrington (Jun 25, 2011)

If you are near a Tractor Supply Company they have an annual deer event. Big game Boss Lite 49.99


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Dale_Arrington said:


> If you are near a Tractor Supply Company they have an annual deer event. Big game Boss Lite 49.99


I was just there today but my local store doesn't have any stands yet.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

this is a good thread! thanks!


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

Just bought a Primos Double bull ground blind chair for $22.99 off of Amazon. It won't be here until middle of August, but at half price, I'll wait.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

hobbs4421 said:


> this is a good thread! thanks!


Figured it might help us all out! Any more out there? I might have to look at the double bull chair, the ones I have are comfy but darn heavy. My dad has the double bull ones, they are nice


----------



## Habo (Feb 26, 2013)

Walmart.com : Pair of Primal camo ratcheting straps $7.00, some of the Tinks and HSS Urines are on clearance as well.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

MBG Ascents with 3-pin head going on Ebay for $149 with free shipping. These are brand new. I picked one up and it was in my mailbox in a couple days. Do a search for black gold ascent. If the item shows up as sold, just wait a little while and the seller will list another one.


----------



## wbrandon (May 27, 2014)

Just bought a muddy outfitter hang in tree stand for 129 from Walmart. Pretty good price I thought.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Goin back up. Let's keep this thread alive. The season is fast approaching!


----------



## wbrandon (May 27, 2014)

Anyone ever have any experience with the muddy outfitter hang on? Everywhere else they have it listed at 160 or so and walmsrt has it for 129.99 and free shipping to store for pickup


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Primos neoprene bow sling 17.99 at optics planet. Got me one sunday night.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

wbrandon said:


> Anyone ever have any experience with the muddy outfitter hang on? Everywhere else they have it listed at 160 or so and walmsrt has it for 129.99 and free shipping to store for pickup


The muddy outfitter is heavy steel at 18lbs. The outfitter lite at 15lbs is a little better and can be purchased on ebay for about 120.00. In my opinion there are much better stands for the money.

Right now you can buy an XOP which is pretty much an exact lone wolf replica with a thicker padded seat, cast aluminium that's only 14lbs for about 130.00. 

There's also the summit rsx series with the leveling feature (13-14lbs) that are in the 110-120 price range. These also come with the talon brackets which are nice. 

If weight isn't an issue and you just want comfort in that price range then there's the millenium m50 at about 19lbs but has leveling feature, is very comfortable, and has the easy hang brackets.

So the muddy is not a bad choice but it would be way down on the list for me if I were looking for something in that same price range .


----------



## kwooten (Aug 21, 2008)

Wish I would have remembered this thread but I bought a Muddy outfitter from Dicks for 79 a week and a half ago.


----------



## MyThLoSt (Jan 4, 2014)

Moultrie cam went on sale A1bargains http://www.ebay.com/itm/Moultrie-MC...me-IR-Digital-Trail-Game-Camera-/141357308146


----------



## wbrandon (May 27, 2014)

MyThLoSt said:


> Moultrie cam went on sale A1bargains http://www.ebay.com/itm/Moultrie-MC...me-IR-Digital-Trail-Game-Camera-/141357308146


Only.thing I don't care for is the slow trigger speed


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Predator brown deception 6 pocket pants for 31 dollars on cabelas. Not a fancy pant but be good for the money. Normally around 60-70 dollars.


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

slfmade said:


> The muddy outfitter is heavy steel at 18lbs. The outfitter lite at 15lbs is a little better
> and can be purchased on ebay for about 120.00. In my opinion there are much better stands for the money.
> 
> Right now you can buy an XOP which is pretty much an exact lone wolf replica with a thicker padded seat, cast aluminium that's only 14lbs for about 130.00.
> ...


----------



## BigLuke (Jan 3, 2014)

Where are you finding the XOPs for $130?[/QUOTE]

I would like to know as well. Does anyone have experience with the XOP?


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Just email or call XOP directly. There's a thread about it on here somewhere. They've also got a 4 pack of sticks exactly the same as lone wolf for 100.00 plus shipping.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Havalon Zytel knife in Cabela's right now for $29.99 or go to the Havalon web site and get the Piranta which is orange instead of black for the same price. Either way seems like a good deal to pass on. Cabela's also has some screaming deals on the Leupold rangefinders. I would have bought one but it's more of a want than a need at the time.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/93...full-_-hotbuy_leupold_20140801_1-_-Main_Image


Leupold RX-1000i TBR with DNA Laser Rangefinder 1000 Yard True Ballistic Range 6x 299$ (100 bucks off) at MIDwayUsa

same price at cabelas too

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Leup...with-DNA/1161086.uts?WTz_l=GHome;cat544946580


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

picked up pair of native species thunderhawk pants and jacket for 60.00 at sportsmens guide thought that was a good deal. pus free shipping


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

wbrandon said:


> Anyone ever have any experience with the muddy outfitter hang on? Everywhere else they have it listed at 160 or so and walmsrt has it for 129.99 and free shipping to store for pickup


I have three of these stands that I've gotten from Dicks Sporting Goods over the last few years. I love them and they are the most comfortable stands I own that I've used yet. I don't do any running and gunning with these stands because of the weight. I use them for permanent stand locations and remove them after season. I prefer them over the Outfitter Lite because of the foot rest, but I'm sure the lite is just as comfortable. I purchased the LW Alpha II and LW climbing sticks this year to be mobile. I think I paid roughly $75 for all mine at Dicks, but only because I had reward points and bought them when they were marked down at the end of the seasons.


----------



## raydogg34 (Sep 26, 2012)

Not sure the quality of these cameras but saw them today at Dicks Sporting Goods and I see that they are selling for the same on their website. Couldn't find them anywhere this cheap anyplace else. Looks like a pretty good price for what you get. Thought it might help someone looking for a new camera.

Primos Truth Cam Supercharged - $99

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=35294516


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

JFerg3 said:


> Does anybody know how to find the seller of the Scent Blocker pants/shirt on ebay for real cheap? tried to find it to see what else he/she had but was not able to do so.


It was A1 bargains I bought a set and very good


----------



## wbrandon (May 27, 2014)

Gander mountain has millennium m25 stand for 89.99 in stores and online


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

anybody lookin for a pse evo brand new for $450? 

i bought my revenge off this guy and it is flawless.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PSE-EVO-RH-...259?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e9b0c3cb


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Looking for some cheap ground blinds to leave up to get the kiddos out. Prefer hub but will use anything. Would like to see something in the $40-50 range. Anyone see any lately?


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

wbrandon said:


> Gander mountain has millennium m25 stand for 89.99 in stores and online


Yes, this is true and I bought one last week. An okay deal as they normally sell for $99.99


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

lavazhole said:


> Looking for some cheap ground blinds to leave up to get the kiddos out. Prefer hub but will use anything. Would like to see something in the $40-50 range. Anyone see any lately?


Cheapest hub blinds I've seen lately are the guide gear from sportsmans guide. If you have the membership you're looking at 63.00

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...5w5sIlxbkSZZlNknxUQEA9L9eyACPIn8IcaAmoE8P8HAQ


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

We're starting to get pretty close to season now and the deals are gonna start becoming less and less of a good deal as we get closer. There might still be a deal to be had here and there but for the most part it'll be after season before anything really good comes around again.


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

Bass Pro has the Muddy outfitter lite at 15lbs for $80 right now


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

slfmade said:


> Cheapest hub blinds I've seen lately are the guide gear from sportsmans guide. If you have the membership you're looking at 63.00
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...5w5sIlxbkSZZlNknxUQEA9L9eyACPIn8IcaAmoE8P8HAQ


Cool will have to check that out!!!


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Badlands Super Day packs at Lancaster Archery for $99. They only have them in RealTree AP. Still - what a steal!


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Was just on FB and saw that havalon is having an inventory blowout sale. I love havalon knives!!!

http://www.havalon.com/skinning-knives-sale-havalon-piranta-60xt-group.html


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

If anyone here hasn't checked out the camofire.com website and/or app, then I highly recommend checking it out! Outstanding deals every few hours! It seriously will make you "trigger happy"


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

slfmade said:


> We're starting to get pretty close to season now and the deals are gonna start becoming less and less of a good deal as we get closer. There might still be a deal to be had here and there but for the most part it'll be after season before anything really good comes around again.


Don't you worry, I will bump this up again right after season if it has gone way down to the list to where it doesn't get seen.


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

DeerSlayer-13 said:


> If anyone here hasn't checked out the camofire.com website and/or app, then I highly recommend checking it out! Outstanding deals every few hours! It seriously will make you "trigger happy"


Except there's never anything good on there. And if there is something worth having at a good price - they rape you on shipping so much that it doesn't make it worth it.


----------



## robinhood23 (Jun 16, 2011)

slfmade said:


> Except there's never anything good on there. And if there is something worth having at a good price - they rape you on shipping so much that it doesn't make it worth it.


Yeah I have never found anything worth a damn on there either


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

robinhood23 said:


> Yeah I have never found anything worth a damn on there either


Gotta be looking a lot then I guess. I grabbed some fleece off there cheap, and some carbon express arrows for half price as well...shipping is $9.99 when you combine orders so it's very fair.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

I found a good deal on some early season predator pants I wanted for 29 dollars after shipping. Usual 60+ dollars. I look often on there. Just found out about it few days ago. Just a suggestion on where to look for a deal. I've heard of some having good luck with it


----------



## wet wood (May 12, 2010)

lavazhole said:


> Looking for some cheap ground blinds to leave up to get the kiddos out. Prefer hub but will use anything. Would like to see something in the $40-50 range. Anyone see any lately?


Menards have a blind for 44.99 its 60"x60"x65 thinking about getting one for public land hunt.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

try the havalon site for the knives since I was just notified by Cabela's that the ones they have are on backorder


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Scheels in Omaha, NE had a crap load of stuff on sale... Here is what I payed attention to.

Muddy Hunter Pro 99.99 down from 179.99
Big Game Evolution 79.99 from 129.99
Thermacell pack 24.99 from 39.99
Muddy Lifeline 19.99 from 39.99


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

iammarty said:


> Badlands Super Day packs at Lancaster Archery for $99. They only have them in RealTree AP. Still - what a steal!


I've been debating on either a badlands or a horn hunter for about a month now. This just made my decision for me.

Thanks!


----------



## baddeerhunter (Nov 9, 2011)

I always look for a harness with the quick detach at the legs and this is the cheapest I've seen with that option. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Big-Game-CR...ltDomain_0&hash=item20e9e27499#ht_3148wt_1243


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

DeerSlayer-13 said:


> I found a good deal on some early season predator pants I wanted for 29 dollars after shipping. Usual 60+ dollars. I look often on there. Just found out about it few days ago. Just a suggestion on where to look for a deal. I've heard of some having good luck with it


Sign up and they will send you their hottest deals via email. You'll get them every day, but they run some great deals that only last while supplies last or time runs out.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

slfmade said:


> Except there's never anything good on there. And if there is something worth having at a good price - they rape you on shipping so much that it doesn't make it worth it.


More often than not, there isnt much worth buying, but I have found great deals on there several times. You just have to look every day. Sometimes it changes through out a day as well, depending on their stock. It literally takes me 5 seconds a day to click on the site from my favorites tab, look through the items and either buy something, or exit. 

Ive bought half a dozen things at least from there, and never been screwed on shipping. Not 100% of their deals are great deals, but Ive saved easily a couple hundred bucks buying from there than the same item elsewhere.


----------



## ultimatesooner (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Rocky-Athleti...F8&qid=1407381043&sr=8-2&keywords=rocky+hoody

Amazon has some Rocky hoodies for $21 - have to select the mossy oak color that is just listed as camo and l, xl, or xxl

don't know about the $100 suggested retail but they are $105 on the rocky site. i picked one up as I can't even buy a cheap game winner one @ academy for that cheap

should be decent quality though if the regular price is actually $100


----------



## baddeerhunter (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/productlist?sn=4917

Lots of sale items here.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

If you have a field and stream store nearby...they Rhinehart 18-1 targets for 59 bucks...I thought that was a good deal.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

baz77 said:


> If you have a field and stream store nearby...they Rhinehart 18-1 targets for 59 bucks...I thought that was a good deal.


That's a good enough deal for you to buy a few and send them to me!


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

up! Season is close!


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

a1bargains has an ameristep hub blind for 59.99 tyd. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ameristep-1...756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20ea54aac4


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Good deal on spitfire heads

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/nap-spitfire-expandable-3-blade-broadhead.html


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

For those in the Pittsburgh area I was at the Moon Township Gander Mountain Friday after work picking up a single climbing stick and got to looking at their tree stand selection. They have the Lone Wolf Alpha II on sale for $199.97. Heck of a deal if I needed one ha. I got my Alpha for the same price off ebay in 2009.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

For those who pick up a few treestands at Dicks Sporting Goods every year....they go on sale soon...they usually knock $10 off the usual $69 dollar basic 15 foot ladder stand, making it $59. 

Before you go buy one, buy something small - like a gatorade...then on the bottom of your recipt there is an address for an online survery...go there, take it, and you get to print out a $10 off a $50 purchase..

B O O M ! You just got that ladder stand for $49!

Then take the survey off of THAT reciept...LOL


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

NY911 said:


> For those who pick up a few treestands at Dicks Sporting Goods every year....they go on sale soon...they usually knock $10 off the usual $69 dollar basic 15 foot ladder stand, making it $59.
> 
> Before you go buy one, buy something small - like a gatorade...then on the bottom of your recipt there is an address for an online survery...go there, take it, and you get to print out a $10 off a $50 purchase..
> 
> ...


I've probably bought 20 stands from Dicks. Best thing to do is either sign up for their frequent buyer program and you'll get $20 off coupons every week. Best time to buy stands there is day after Thanksgiving and Late January to March. Two years ago I bought a SUV full of stands for 50% off and buy one get one free. There isn't a Field and Stream stand I don't have from there! LOL


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

YES - IN ADDITION TO the Dick's reward bucks...


----------



## RAT711 (Aug 24, 2014)

leupold vendetta sportsmansguide 179.00 free shipping better than 2 to 3 hundred anywhere else


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

Bradco Outdoors is running a special thru Sept. 2nd. Use code LABOR14 and you get 15% off your order. I just ordered a pack of Fatal Steels and a pack of Drones and saved over $10.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121404706725
NEW RH,medium, Sure Shot Pro WB....$65 shipped


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

Pretty good deals on these stands and cams

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...BbjB88FvIJV&[email protected]&ipp=ALL


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

bought two pop up blinds from a1bargains on ebay for 62 bucks.......................................stalk about a steal


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Firenocks on sale at Lancaster archery. Got mine in today for my carbon express maxima hunter arrows. Only color available green. 12.99


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

WPAtrapper said:


> Bradco Outdoors is running a special thru Sept. 2nd. Use code LABOR14 and you get 15% off your order. I just ordered a pack of Fatal Steels and a pack of Drones and saved over $10.


The Drones are out of stock. Ordered two packs on 8/30. Order was "processing" since then. Called on Monday. They just got a shipment that day and would be filling my order. Package arrived today, however they only shipped me one pack. Now I must wait and see if and when they will ship the other pack that I already paid for.
Going back to Bowhunters SuperStore.....


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

Basic ladder stands $50 at menards


----------



## Hoosier2 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dicks has their timberline hang ons for 69.99. I love these and that price is right. I know they can get cheaper at end of season but not bad at that price.


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

Hoosier2 said:


> Dicks has their timberline hang ons for 69.99. I love these and that price is right. I know they can get cheaper at end of season but not bad at that price.


The seat isn't great though. Big platform for my big feet is why i bought...but the metal pole goes straight up your butt through the mesh seat. Ouch!


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Heck of a deal on the Leupold RX1000i Rangerfinder cabelas 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...=SBC;MMcat104791680;cat104752080;cat104525280


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

...


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

up top in case deals are popping up during season. If so, please share what you found!


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looking for tree stands, any deals??


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Up for deals going on cause of black friday and cyber monday. Cabelas has deals going on for the next 3 days on different items.


----------



## mattmann (Dec 8, 2011)

Bass pro has the lights out trail cam and batteries and memory card for $69.....wildgame innovations I believe


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

lakertown24 said:


> Looking for tree stands, any deals??


Checked Dicks Sp goods yet?


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Just bought a pair of Cabelas 3mm Neoprene Bootfoot Waders regular $199 on sale for $99, pretty solid deal


----------



## postcount=IQ (Dec 3, 2013)

Dicks had 25% off most hunting stuff last night and free shipping. Got 4 pack of aluminum rapid rails for $97 and 2 sets of sticks for $37 a piece


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

i almost ordered a couple stands from dick's last night, but they weren't 25% off, just had free shipping. i had a $10 coupon that i wanted to use but the site said it wasn't valid. their coupon hardly ever work on anything you actually want to buy. i gave up and didn't order em.


----------



## flatlander8181 (Mar 2, 2009)

10% off food plot seed if you order before Jan 1 www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Any good deals on AA batteries?


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

I


NY911 said:


> For those who pick up a few treestands at Dicks Sporting Goods every year....they go on sale soon...they usually knock $10 off the usual $69 dollar basic 15 foot ladder stand, making it $59.
> 
> Before you go buy one, buy something small - like a gatorade...then on the bottom of your recipt there is an address for an online survery...go there, take it, and you get to print out a $10 off a $50 purchase..
> 
> ...


And if u live in Pa or have a hunters safety booklet there's a coupon inside that will save you $10. I used it last there and even grabbed an extra booklet and saved twice on two muddy stands.


----------



## rblaker (Feb 1, 2009)

I scored an XOP air raid at dicks for either 20 or 25% off the other day.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Cabelas snake boots regularly 149.99 on sale for 52.00 free shipping with promo code 4winter. Item number IK-818569


----------



## TysonC (Nov 20, 2011)

jeffreyhu said:


> Cabelas snake boots regularly 149.99 on sale for 52.00 free shipping with promo code 4winter. Item number IK-818569


Good catch. Texted the link to Mrs Claus.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Primos Truth cam ultra 35 for 55 bucks from Wing supply...You have to add it to your cart to see the price. 

http://www.wingsupply.com/game-cameras-accessories/primos-truthcam-35-ultra-ir-3-0-mp-trail-camera/


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

baz77 said:


> Primos Truth cam ultra 35 for 55 bucks from Wing supply...You have to add it to your cart to see the price.
> 
> http://www.wingsupply.com/game-cameras-accessories/primos-truthcam-35-ultra-ir-3-0-mp-trail-camera/


I think all items are 30% off when you add them to your cart.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Guys might want to check you local Rural King for treestands...i Just snagged two Big Game next gen stealth Deluxe stands for 58.00 each! They had a "Managers Special" for 99.99 on them plus 30% off of that then 12% off with a rebate.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

dick's has muddy outfitter steel stands for $69 and free shipping.


----------



## tom beagles (Apr 29, 2010)

Left hand, Spott Hogg Hunter 5 pin wrapped, Midway $150.00 & free shipping.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

dt5150 said:


> dick's has muddy outfitter steel stands for $69 and free shipping.


Thanks for the tip, just ordered 2! They are my favorite stands for leaving hand all year!


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

dt5150 said:


> dick's has muddy outfitter steel stands for $69 and free shipping.


If you're a Pa resident you can use the coupon in our hunters safety booklet and save an additional $10. They have lots of extra booklets at the front desk. Got two at the end of last season.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Bump up for after season deals!


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I just ordered another Covert Cam a DLC Covert Extreme Red 40 with 12mp for $129.00 shipped. Most places charge that for the same cam with 8 mp on sale. http://www.fifieldseednfeed.com/product/dlc-covert-extreme-red-40/


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Sierra trading had 30% off everything yesterday


----------



## FamilyGator (Feb 26, 2014)

Dicks sporting goods had the lightweight tree spider Livewire for under 20!


----------



## jhpate (Dec 11, 2003)

tagged


----------



## BIGDADDY14 (Dec 16, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm just ready for a big big sale on cabelas cold gear! First season with the stand hunter bibs was awesome with them! Anyone know when they are the cheapest to buy?


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Gander Mt. is blowing out treestands. Got an ol man roost and rivers edge bigfoot xl for $150.


----------



## jimvandeveld (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's all Field and Streams, but at my local field and stream all Sitka gear is clearance priced 25% off, as well as an additional 25% off clearance items until this coming weekend. I got an early season whitetail suit for $230!


----------



## archeryaddict7 (Feb 23, 2014)

a dozen victory trophy hunter arrows for 45$ on sportsmansguide


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Midway USA has some really good deals going right now ...Kennetrek Pack boots are 50% off, First lite rain jacket 189$, QAD exodus broadheads 28$ evercalm stick 10$.. Bunch more good deals these are just the ones that stood out to me.


----------



## Buckem (Jul 13, 2007)

DeerSlayer-13 said:


> I'm just ready for a big big sale on cabelas cold gear! First season with the stand hunter bibs was awesome with them! Anyone know when they are the cheapest to buy?


On sale right now for $199 and $5 shipping
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow..._st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNP&recordsPerPage=48


----------



## Chaz Kelley (Oct 21, 2014)

20% off of moultrie A5 low glow cam on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AP311JQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Up top for some more deals!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

just bought a pair of cabelas stand hunter thermal zone base layer bottoms on ebay for $59 w/ free shipping.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Rural king has some killer deals in store right now ...Tree spider safety harnesses for 25$ life lines for 10$ all their scent and attractants were marked down 75%..I picked up 70 screw in gear hangers 6 bow hangers 11 packs of glo tacks and 10 pairs of field dressing gloves for 23$ out the door yesterday.


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

Thorlo is offering a free pair of socks again:https://www.thorlo.com/free-sock-offer/page_home


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

tagged


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Krash said:


> Thorlo is offering a free pair of socks again:https://www.thorlo.com/free-sock-offer/page_home


It only cost $5 to ship!


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Bump for some pre season deals to only make the wait worse!


----------



## flatlander8181 (Mar 2, 2009)

Browning Trail Cameras on Super Sale this Week Only www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Collector-Deluxe-Hang-On-Treestand/36545661

Bone Collector Deluxe Hang-On Treestand

$38 Bucks


----------



## bowhunter2k9 (Feb 22, 2010)

Out of stock


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

bump for more deals


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

Subscribed


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Walmart has 2 man ladderstands for $58.

Woodbury outfitters has blemished rinehart booner bucks for $119.99 (normally $259.99) and only $12 shipping


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

ChuckA84 said:


> Walmart has 2 man ladderstands for $58.
> 
> Woodbury outfitters has blemished rinehart booner bucks for $119.99 (normally $259.99) and only $12 shipping


Ladderstands sold out when I just looked.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

pointndog said:


> Ladderstands sold out when I just looked.


Yep they are sold out now...I made the cut and ordered one earlier and another member PM'ed me and thanked me and said he ordered 4 of them...figured they wouldnt last long at that price and kinda wish I had ordered at least 1 more


----------



## Bow (Aug 10, 2003)

My name is Bow and I am an addict. So I'm in.


----------



## OPTaylor (Dec 3, 2014)

Went to website yesterday and got 2 before they sold out, they are on the way, free shipping to home to:set1_applaud:


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Slick Trick NUKE for 9.99 at Cabelas HERE


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

ManOfKnight said:


> Slick Trick NUKE for 9.99 at Cabelas HERE


wow.......thats a great deal for sure


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.huntoftheday.com

Bowtech carbon knight 499


----------



## bowhnter4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

Tag


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## varnco (Apr 10, 2015)

Cabela's Pro Binocular Harness, $8.88, regular $22

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Pro-Binocular-Harness/748422

"limited stock"


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

16' comfort zone lookout deluxe ladder stands at dicks are $67.20 once you add them to the cart until midnight tonight (normally $149.99)

They have a flip up seat and full size foot platform that goes all the way back to the tree...for the price it looks like a good stand


----------



## enemyofsilence (Sep 28, 2014)

Scent Blocker at Ocean State Job Lot starting tomorrow pants and shirt $19.99 each.


----------



## boneheadjaz (Feb 22, 2010)

Good advice $100 pm for cash advances. Once received advice will be given


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## Va1981 (Mar 27, 2014)

Tag


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

boneheadjaz said:


> Good advice $100 pm for cash advances. Once received advice will be given


How does that even remotely relate to hunting? Payday loans on here now?!?!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ChuckA84 said:


> 16' comfort zone lookout deluxe ladder stands at dicks are $67.20 once you add them to the cart until midnight tonight (normally $149.99)
> 
> They have a flip up seat and full size foot platform that goes all the way back to the tree...for the price it looks like a good stand


30 minutes left for this deal


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

I picked up two of the shirts today from job lot I got the light weight stuff and ordered my 10X bibs to match them.


----------



## Va1981 (Mar 27, 2014)

ttt


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Woodbury Outfitters has Rinehart blems on sale again...woodland bucks for $79.99 and booner bucks for $119.99


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.woodburyoutfitters.com/archery/browse/sale/yes/perpage/113


----------



## Marshal (Jan 22, 2014)

Browning Strike force HD, $99 + free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-BT...Game-Camera-/371306904397?hash=item56739dbb4d


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

I heard that the rinehart bucks are garbage. Poor construction. Is this true?


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Marshal said:


> Browning Strike force HD, $99 + free shipping.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-BT...Game-Camera-/371306904397?hash=item56739dbb4d


FYI....I don't believe thats the HD 2015 version. Ive sent them a message recently and they said 2104... the 2015 model is (BTC-5HD)


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Marshal said:


> Browning Strike force HD, $99 + free shipping.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-BT...Game-Camera-/371306904397?hash=item56739dbb4d


:mg: they sold 849 of those things!!!! make that 850. I'm gonna buy one too lol


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

Marshal said:


> Browning Strike force HD, $99 + free shipping.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Browning-BT...Game-Camera-/371306904397?hash=item56739dbb4d


MacksPrarie wings or maybe it was midway usa had the same deal plus $10 off if you've never ordered with them


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

wy_will said:


> I heard that the rinehart bucks are garbage. Poor construction. Is this true?


Absolutely not true


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks for the browning strike force tip, just ordered me another one


----------



## flatlander8181 (Mar 2, 2009)

wallhangerfoodplots.com has some good deals on browning cameras


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

wy_will said:


> I heard that the rinehart bucks are garbage. Poor construction. Is this true?


Mine is not, I have the broadhead buck. I have heard that there are other rhinehart models that are made from a different type of foam and don't hold up as good.
As for which ones they are, I am not sure. I got one last year and pounded it to death with a 80lb bow and I am happy. I am sure that I will have to replace the core sometime this year, I am fine with that though.


----------



## Senator1979 (Jun 30, 2004)

Subscribing. Thanks. Good thread.


----------



## balzak (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll say the rinehart targets are awesome. But I'll never buy another blemish buck. The target core is holding up great but the deer itself is falling apart around it.


----------



## dper (Mar 16, 2013)

balzak said:


> I'll say the rinehart targets are awesome. But I'll never buy another blemish buck. The target core is holding up great but the deer itself is falling apart around it.


I have to agree. I bought a booner buck blem last month and even though I feel for the money, it was a fair deal, knowing what I know know, I think I would rather pay full price. It has deteriorated fairly quickly and I am not sure it will last a full year.


----------



## bowhunter2k9 (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GlenDel-Buc...ited-Supply-/291536846992?hash=item43e0f34090


----------



## Va1981 (Mar 27, 2014)

ttt


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=64552496


----------



## Jmac.nole (Jun 6, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Jmac.nole (Jun 6, 2014)

Muddy magnum harness $39.99 @ cabelas http://www.cabelas.com/product/mudd...Search&No=0&Ntk=AllProducts&Ntt=Muddy+magnum+


----------



## Jmac.nole (Jun 6, 2014)

All summit SOP harnesses 50% off at Cabelas


----------



## Jmac.nole (Jun 6, 2014)

Muddy safeguard $20.00 off at dicks. in store only in my area.


----------



## woodie (Dec 27, 2003)

tagged


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

Up to 60% off @ Cabelas on camo deals...Berber with windshear is 40% off
They have $20 off $100 till 11/1...just submit your email for code if you don't already receive their emails


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.cabelas.com/custserv/reb...P20151029&seg=EPP1ALL&cnt=11833&ctb=MAINFEAT1


----------



## flatlander8181 (Mar 2, 2009)

Good Deal on wireless trail cams www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Feb 9, 2011)

Mystery Ranch is having a sale today on some of their hunting packs. I saw it on another forum.


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

Anybody hear of any deals? Black Friday is closing in!


----------



## simshunter (Oct 4, 2005)

Walmart.com has the millennium Loc on Lite for $159; it's usually around $220


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

Cabelas daily deal, today only it says
Leupold 1200i tbr rangefinder 
$279
Free shipping.
Awesome rangefinder, I have one!


----------



## Aboss014 (Feb 7, 2014)

Any trailcam deals going on? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Natchez has some game camera deals.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

Brighton, MI meijer.


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

Mystery Ranch Metcalf and Marshall are both on Camofire right now $359.99 each


----------



## flatlander8181 (Mar 2, 2009)

Get 2 Free Sandisk ultra 16GB Cards with purchase of 16' Browning Trail Camera www.wallhangerfoodplots.com


----------



## Aboss014 (Feb 7, 2014)

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/hunting/cameras/game-and-trail-cameras.html?brand=Moultrie

Almost all moultrie cams half off at Rogerssportinggoods.com. Just scooped up two m-990i


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

